# Cube LTD Race 2011 vs. Cube LTD CC 2011



## Stefan8485 (7. April 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und habe eine Entscheidende Frage an euch. Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen am Überlegen welches Rad ich nehmen soll.
Das Race war eigentlich die erste Wahl, auch von der Optik einfach ein Hin Schauer.
Nun war ich bei meinem Händler und bin es Probe gefahren. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und wollte zuschlagen, da zeigte er mir noch das Sondermodell CC beide natürlich 2011 Versionen.
Nach dieser Probefahrt bin ich etwas unschlüssig, ich habe nun die Komponenten Vergleichen und im Internet gesucht, aber habe gefunden, das die Gabel und die Schaltung beim CC besser ist, aber die Bremsen beim Race. Ist das so Korrekt? Sorry ich kenne mich net so gut mit den einzel Komponenten aus.
Und nun? Ich suche hier einen letzten oder vllt. den Entscheidenden Tipp.

Zu Info, ich nutze das Rad 60-70% für Straße und Schotterwege. den Rest für Gelände, bin aber keine Extremer der Trials oder so fährt, eher durch den Wald. 

Danke euch schon mal

Gruss Stefan


----------



## ixieberson (8. April 2011)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15752/ltd-cc-2010.html

ist das 2010er Modell...dafür deutlich günstiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan8485 (10. April 2011)

Also wenn ich mir n neues Bike kaufe, dann auch ein neues .
Also es stehen nur die Bike von 2011 im Raum


----------



## blututh (10. April 2011)

Stefan8485 schrieb:


> Zu Info, ich nutze das Rad *60-70% für Straße* und Schotterwege. den Rest für Gelände, bin aber keine Extremer der Trials oder so fährt, eher durch den Wald.



ich werde eher zum ltd cc tendieren..


----------



## Stefan8485 (10. April 2011)

kannst du mir den grund erklären?
Sory kenne mich mit den komponenten net so gut aus.


----------



## ixieberson (10. April 2011)

Das 2010er ist auch neu! Nur nicht das neueste Modell...aber da ändert sich von Jahr zu Jahr eh nicht viel. Aber wenn Du dafür gern 400 mehr ausgibst - ok. Nicht mein Problem!
Beim CC sind die Schalt-Komponenten besser als beim Race. Beim Race dafür die Gabel - soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Bin auch eher Laie...


----------



## stonehead (5. Januar 2012)

hallo,

habe da eine dringende frage.

ich steh davor mir ein bike zu kaufen.habe aber selber null bzw. wenig angelesene ahnung von mtb.nach tagelangem durchlesen hab ich mich nun auf zwei modelle einer firma beschränkt.zum einen das cube ltd race in 2011 mit der  metall green lackierung oder zum anderen das cube ltd cc in schwarz weiß.

ich kann mich nur nich entscheiden.das ltd race soll ja soweit ich gelesen hab den besseren rahmen haben, das c dafür die beseren komponenten.

was wäre eure entscheidung?



vielen dank als im voraus 


gruss


----------



## stonehead (5. Januar 2012)

keiner einen tipp?

ich sitz auf glühenden kohlen


----------



## Asko (5. Januar 2012)

Wieviel sollen die Räder den kosten?
Wenn beide um die 1000 kosten sollen würd ich an deiner Stelle lieber zum Bulls Copperhead 3 2012 für 999 greifen.
Wenn du dich aber schon auf die beiden eingeschossen hast würde ich persönlich das CC nehmen.


----------



## stonehead (5. Januar 2012)

hallo und danke für deine antwort.


also das cc würde heute 899 euro kosten (ist ne rabatt aktion).

das bulls hatte ich auch schon im auge aber wenn ich das richtig beurteilen kann ist das cc  auch in vergleichbarer ausstattung nur ohne den faden beigeschmack das es ein bulls ist.

alles nur angelesenes (un?)wissen.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2012)

kauf dir den rahmen und stell dir dann die komponenten , die du möchtest , selber zusammen !!! selfmade rulez !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehead (5. Januar 2012)

hallo,

sei mir nicht böse aber denke es ist keine allzu gute idee mit null plan ein bike selbst zusammen zustellen.

was sagst du zu den genannten bikes?


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2012)

...würde zum cc greifen .-


----------



## r19andre (6. Januar 2012)

stop,
wenn machbar entscheide dich für das 2012er CC !!!
kpl. neue XT verbaut, Magura  MT2 Bremse !!! und endlich der richtige LTD Rahmen in eloxal!
Besser geht nicht.
kostet  1099,-

Gruss Andre

PS:sonst würde ich zu dem Race tendieren.Die Komponenten kann man noch tauschen bei Bedarf.Der Rahmen ist besser verarbeitet


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (6. Januar 2012)

Wer hat dir denn die Lüge aufgetischt?
Schau doch mal bei Cube die Rahmenabmessungen des LTD CC an - die sind identisch mit denen der Comp-Serie. Also derselbe Billigrahmen wie in den vergangenen Jahren.

170er-Steuerrohr in meiner Rahmengröße, sieht optisch total bescheiden aus. 
Da macht der 2011er-LTD-Rahmen doch viel mehr her.

Im Zweifel würde ich mich auch fürs Race entscheiden, die Optik ist einfach schicker und die Bremsen sind deutlich besser.
Die günstigere Kurbel tuts genauso, einzig die neuen 780er-XT-Schalthebel würde ich noch nachrüsten.


----------



## stonehead (6. Januar 2012)

hallo und danke für die zahlreichen antworten.

nuja, hab  gestern schon das 2011er cc bestellt.denke für 899 euro wirds wohl ok sein.

jaaa,das race,find ich in metall green echt nice. aber wäre halt  teurer gewesen bei (auf dem papier) schlechterer ausstatung.hätte ich deinen post gestern vor bestellung gelesen hätte ich mich eventuell anders entschieden.hoffe habe da keinen fehler gemacht 

ich bin 177 groß und hab schrittlänge von 84cm.da ich eigentlich mehr auf befestigten waldwegen unterwegs sein werde,also auch eher mal lange strecken hab ich mir das 20 zoll besdtellt statt 18er. laut canyon planer wäre für mich 18,5 optimal gewesen aber gibbet halt nicht von cube.
richtige entscheidung?


----------



## stonehead (6. Januar 2012)

achso,nochwas.was genau ist denn an dem cc rahmen schlecht außer das er schwerer ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HogiBogiBlaster (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

899 finde ich einen guten Preis!
Ich fahre ein 2011 LTD Race bin im Großen und Ganzen ganz zufrieden damit. Fährt sich klasse!
Hat mich im Sommer AUCH tadellos über die Alpen gebracht.
Probleme macht nur die Bremse ein bisschen.. (Formula RX glaube ich), die ist sehr leichtund filigran und neigt daher zum schleifen.. (Also kein Argument fürt das RACE im vergleich zum CC!)

Ich bin 177 groß bei einer Schrittweite von nur 81 cm - ich fahre ein 18". welches mir super passt.


----------



## r19andre (6. Januar 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn die Lüge aufgetischt?
> Schau doch mal bei Cube die Rahmenabmessungen des LTD CC an - die sind identisch mit denen der Comp-Serie. Also derselbe Billigrahmen wie in den vergangenen Jahren.



ne ne,
da bist du nicht auf dem Laufenden!!!
das 2012er hat den richtigen LTD Rahmen und keinen Aim/Analog,Attention,oder Acid Rahmen !!!

geh mal zu deinem Shop dann wirst das sehen.

Gruß
Andre

PS: ich fahre und verkaufe das Zeugs.....


----------



## stonehead (9. Januar 2012)

hallo,

sooo,heut war es soweit.hab ende letzter woche das cube cc 2011 bestellt und heut war es schon da

erster eindruck ist echt genial.
zugegeben hab noch nie ein wirkliches  mtb bessen außer als kind oder jugendlicher.

der 20er rahmen scheint auch zu passen obwohl ein 19er wahrscheinlich pefekt gewesen wäre.gab es aber leideer nicht.18er wäre denk ich zu klein gewesen.hätte irgendwie was von bmx fahrad gehabt.probefahrt wurde allerdings  noch nicht gemacht.nass und kalt draußen.

vorab schon mal ein lob an den bike discount,super schnelle lieferung und sehr freundlicher kundendienst bei rückfragen.

behandele das teil derzeit noch wie ein rohes ei.da ich mich wirklich nicht auskenne aber handwerklich nicht ungeschickt bin hätte ich da mal eine frage.habe keinen drehmomentschlüssel aber gutes hazet werkzeug.wie fest sollte ich mit einer kleinen rätsche den sattel anziehen? wozu dient das drehrätschen am schnellspanner an sattelstütze?dieser spanner ging extrem schwer zu (also doch etwas kraftaufwand meine ich).ist das normal?das mtb ist so verdammt leicht das ich angst habe etwas zu zerbrechen.

also mein erstes fazit ohne probefahrt:der normale hobbyfahrer wird von der optik wie auch vom gewicht beeindruckt sein.habe mir soviele gedanken in der lieferzeit gemacht .obs die richtige kaufentscheidung war usw. und muss jetzt sagen man sollte sich als gelegenheitsfahrer nich alzu verückt machen.meinen ansprüchen genügt es mehr als genug falls die technick bei probefahrt jetzt noch ok ist.


grüße stonehead


----------



## Asko (10. Januar 2012)

stonehead schrieb:


> sooo,heut war es soweit.hab ende letzter woche das cube cc 2011 bestellt und heut war es schon da



Glückwunsch  





stonehead schrieb:


> behandele das teil derzeit noch wie ein rohes ei.da ich mich wirklich nicht auskenne aber handwerklich nicht ungeschickt bin hätte ich da mal eine frage.habe keinen drehmomentschlüssel aber gutes hazet werkzeug.wie fest sollte ich mit einer kleinen rätsche den sattel anziehen?



Es ist natürlich schwer zu erklären wie fest du eine Schraube anziehen musst ohne Drehmomentschlüssel. Ich schraube fast alles ohne Drehmomentschlüssel fest, das bekommst mit der Zeit schon ins Gefühl.



stonehead schrieb:


> wozu dient das drehrätschen am schnellspanner an sattelstütze?dieser spanner ging extrem schwer zu (also doch etwas kraftaufwand meine ich).ist das normal?das mtb ist so verdammt leicht das ich angst habe etwas zu zerbrechen.




Mit dem Drehrädchen kannst du einstellen wie fest oder locker der Schnellspanner im geschlossenen Zustand ist.
Wenn du der Meinung bist der Schnellspanner geht zu streng zu einfach mal den Schnellspanner aufmachen und das Rädchen auf der andren Seite etwas raus drehen. Etwas fest sollte er allerdings schon zugehn, musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## stonehead (10. Januar 2012)

hallo,

ok,hab mir das mit dem drehrätschen an der sattelverstellung auch so gedacht.war mir nur nich ganz sicher.ist  alu da bricht ja  schon schnell mal was weg.

also bißchen kraftaufwand muss schon sein wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab.



grüsse,und danke.


----------



## Lila-Laune-Lars (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Stonehead,
auch von mir meinen Glückwunsch zum neuem Bike .
Habe mir Anfang des Jahres auch das ltd cc 2011 gekauft, nach langem hin und her. Ich denke aber auch das wir ein super Bike haben (Preis/Leistung Vergleich). Und rein optisch macht es echt was her, mit der matt schwarz/weiß/rot Kombo. Habe mit meinem schon knapp 100 km auf der Uhr und bin rund um zufrieden. Die Bremsen reichen mir auch vollkommen aus, werden ja eher als schlecht bezeichnet im Netz.
Na da viel Spaß mit deinem cc und allzeit gute Fahrt...
Gruß Lars


----------



## stonehead (29. Januar 2012)

hallo 

alsp,trotz diesem dreckswetter hab ich mich jetzt schon mehrfach dazu durchgerungen 3-4 längere touren zu fahren.völlig untrainiert,durchgewitzt bei mollig warmen 4-5 grad hab ich mich durch den wald gekämpft.und totzdem freu ich mich über jeden tag an dem es trocken ist und die möglichkeit zum fahren gegeben ist.

aber zum eigentlichen thema:da das rad jetzt schon den ein oder anderen kilometer auf dem buckel hat,mein urteil:also von alleine fährt es sich nicht kurbeln muss man schon selbst wie ich schmerzhaft feststellen musste .

an den bremsen kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich was aussetzten greifen wie sau.quitschen und leichtes rubbeln hatte ich schon was aber wieder verschwand.scheint außerdem nicht nur bei der hayes so zu sein sondern bei fast jeder scheibenbremse.wie man hier in forum so ließt.


was mich tatsächlich stört sind die reifen.durch diesen weißen streifen der etwas ungleichmäßig ist wirkt es beim fahren so als hätten die räder einen ordentlichen 8er.nervt mich tierisch.
desweiteren hab ich beim fahren immer ein leichtes bis stärkeres klappergeräuch 1 mal bei jeder umdrehung auftaucht.also nich durchgehen.hört sich an als käme es von der kette oder den ritzeln aber wenn ich leicht an die  h.bremse geh (ganz leicht) dann verschwindet es.jemand ne ahnung was das sein kann?
also bei einem fahrad für welches ursprünglich 1000 euronen gekostet hat etwas blöd.

ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden und macht richtig spass.

@ lars : danke danke.wünsche dir auch viel spass mit deinem bike.falls sich mal da oder da ein problem einschleicht kannst es vieleicht hier posten.


grüsse


----------



## Lila-Laune-Lars (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
nun ja das Problem mit den weißen Streifen auf den Reifen habe ich zum Glück nicht. Habe schwarze Racing Ralph's drauf die sehr gut und schnell laufen.
Gruß Lars


----------



## stonehead (5. Februar 2012)

zum klappergräuch: hab die hinteren schnellspanner etwas gelöst und gedreht.wieder festgezogen.bremssattel etwas gelöst und etwas justiert und nu ist es weg


----------

